# The Middle Way (with a friend of mine)



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

I wrote this little piece with a friend of mine. I like doing it.


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-417172164%2Fthe-middle-path


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Nice and interesting contemporary harmonies. Any plans to extend it?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

1. That's gorgeous!
2. You should certainly consider extending it!
3. It sounds more like jazz than classical to me.
4. As a composer myself, you have given me some new ideas to try and experiment with!

Awesome job!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Xinver said:


> I wrote this little piece with a friend of mine. I like doing it.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/user-417172164%2Fthe-middle-path


What program did you use to form the score?


----------



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi

I use Finale for everything (scoring and audio output).

This was just an exercise, or a miniature... Sometimes I write little things like this.
I have lots of similar sketches... sopmetimes I go over them, other times they stay as they are...

Thanks.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Xinver said:


> Hi
> 
> I use Finale for everything (scoring and audio output).
> 
> ...


I understand. But, it is just sounding to me like you don't take yourself seriously enough, I think you have real talent making it worth your while to put more time and devotion into it. Just my opinion, of course!

I may learn how to play your piece, I did really enjoy it and it inspired a new song for me!


----------



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I understand. But, it is just sounding to me like you don't take yourself seriously enough, I think you have real talent making it worth your while to put more time and devotion into it. Just my opinion, of course!
> 
> I may learn how to play your piece, I did really enjoy it and it inspired a new song for me!


Thanks, I appreciate your words.
I love music, and I love composing.
But it's just a matter of time. I have a full-time occupation (nothing about music). So, I study (mostly on my own, alghough I've taken online courses on different subjects as counterpoint or contemporary composition), and I write music when I can...
I have written long works also, but there are periods of time when I can only write short things. I leave them as ideas and some become part of longer works later...

Of course you can do what you want with this score. 
Greetings.


----------

